# Chips vs Boiled Potatoes



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Both are potatoes, both contain carbohydrates. Chips are nicer than boiled potatoes.

So .. What (if any) nutritional differences occur during the deep fat frying of the potatoe. Then say boiling them in Water.

What is the best way to eat potatoes and is it true Chips really are that bad?


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

Apples Vs Dextrose

both are sugars which is better?

apples have far more micronutrients, have far more fibre and are slow digesting, the are frictose in the main and have a low GI and II

dextrose is glucose is fast acting in the body and devoid of micronutrients

so chips? chopped what chipped potatoes fried in animal or vegetable fat = lots of calores, fast acting carbs with poor fats which leads to a lowere GI bt higher II and likelyhood of being stored as fat

boiled potatoes? boiled which...white? fast acting carbs, again low on fibre often but lower in calories due to lower fat

chipped sweet potatoes baked on a tray = chips, slow releasing carbs, a nice taste and with olive oil, some quality fat

the answer to the question?

the big picture

nice doesnt mean good

nice doesnt mean bad

simply that some combinations are good, some are bad and that carbs and fats are not created equally


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

ALake said:


> Both are potatoes, both contain carbohydrates. Chips are nicer than boiled potatoes.
> 
> So .. What (if any) nutritional differences occur during the deep fat frying of the potatoe. Then say boiling them in Water.
> 
> What is the best way to eat potatoes and is it true Chips really are that bad?


I give up.... :crazy:


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Im just wondering how making chips of them decreases the quality of the potatoe.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

so are you going to read my post?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> I give up.... :crazy:


lol, keep the faith brother... 

I did laugh when I read the pot..


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

for a happy medium, slice the tata's sprinkle paprika on them, add some olive oil and grill them. nice alternative to chips if you have to have them


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

What's better, fish oil or transfats?


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah its still hard to drive past my local chippy....the smell of chips....can almost feel myself putting on fat heh


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Is a boiled mars bar better than a deep fried one?

I have a bag of fat free sugar, is that ok?

Is the earth flat or round?

If you pull your face when the wind changes, will it really stay that way?

These & other equally banal questions will be answered in the new "came down in the last shower" section. :crazy:


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

megatron said:


> What's better, fish oil or transfats?


there is no one answer to that

CLA is a trans fat and productive in some situations

CLO is a fish oil and counterproudctive in some situations when megadosed to aquire EPA/DHA

damaged fats are the issues and a poor fat spectrum in the diet

damaged fats are examples of trans fat BTW


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Is a boiled mars bar better than a deep fried one?
> 
> I have a bag of fat free sugar, is that ok?
> 
> ...


wow Nine, did you really come down with the last shower?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

In answer to your question ALake.

Deep fried chips are worst for you than boiled chips, because of what you are doing to them... deep frying them!

Unless you got money to burn, im guessing your deep fat frying will have sunflower oil in it, not olive oil.

Deep fried food is horrible full stop! I hate it.

If you want chips try this for a yummy alternative.

1) Take 2 hoofing great potatoes

2) Chop them into "Wedges" (Cut in half, then each half into 4 pieces)

3) This will give you 16 wedges.

4) Boil them for 20 minutes (Leave the skins on btw)

5) Drain water, then give them a sharp shake in the boiling pan so you bash the edges.

6) Put them onto a baking tray, drizzle over some olive oil, pepper, garlic and a little salt.

7) Cook on the top shelf of the oven (250 degrees) for 30 minutes.

8) Enjoy.

Mmmmmmm Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

is it ok to have chilli sauce on my kebab?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

pmsl Leeston...

Is it ok to have an ounce of icing on my chocolate pudding? Agree with both Paul's; there are alternatives in having chips. I think cutting spuds up into wedges etc is telling your mind your having chips - why not just wash, pr**k your spud (no jokes leeston!) & put it in the microwave for 10 mins (microwave watt dependant)?

Sweet spuds in the oven are lovely though. Why not give them a try?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I have to agree deep fat fried food is rank.

Doesn't really matter what oil you use in a deep fat fryer, the temp will still damage the oils.

The wedges sound nice - shame I'm dieting  Oh well, might be useful to prize the missus' hands of the bag of chips in the supermarket


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

Where did I say chips were part of my diet? Stupid question it might seem but I was finding out the worst and best sources of carbohydrates.

And I eat boiled white potatoes with my meals.

But sometimes my mums chips are really nice


----------



## steve.t (May 20, 2007)

ALake said:


> But sometimes my mums chips are really nice


are you saying that most of the time they are not really nice


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

UK Muscle said:


> In answer to your question ALake.
> 
> Deep fried chips are worst for you than boiled chips, because of what you are doing to them... deep frying them!
> 
> ...


Dont forget to add some chicken seasoning to add some more flavour!


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

I use oven grilled chips and they only have 4grs fat per 100g, was using jacket or boiled potates so over there boring taste end up always putting some butter and cheese on them which adds to much fat just to give them some taste LOL...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I did some sweet potato wedges yesterday, bit of olive oil on em and some seasoning, they were bloody gorgeous, i'm gonna do em again today !!!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i had fish and chips last night from the chippy so ppplllllllfffffffffffff!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

chips are a cheat.

incorporate them into your diet as such but never kid yourself that they fulfill some nutritional need.

I like chips as well and I love nandos chicken and loads of chips.

However I know that this is a cheat meal.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

we us body buildrs eat for the end result to grow tissue,when you eat for taste physique will look **** unles god has giffted you with a thyroid gland thats on over drive , FOOD IS A MEANING TO AND END PRODUCT GUYS , come on its not rocket sience,lol:crazy:


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Cooking with olive oil is not a good idea as heat damages it. Now I'm not sure at what tempreture this happens but you would'nt store it in the boiler cuboard would you? Plus if you use olive oil make sure it's EVOO as the extra procesing that goes on with virgin and regular olive oil can lead to denaturing of the oil.

What a thread........ potato's are nutritionaly void, however you cook them and have a bad GI. Still roasted potato's are good.


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

olive oil is not damaged by frying


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> chips are a cheat.
> 
> incorporate them into your diet as such but never kid yourself that they fulfill some nutritional need.
> 
> ...


With respect Tom, I know you dont know me but I am fully aware that chips are a cheat meal. Due to drving around wiltshire all day I got back to Brum and picked the missues up from work. We only had 30 mins until we were to view a house. Therefore after eating 4 sandwich boxes or pre prepared BB food that day I thought I was good for a slight cheat.

Anyway, upon entering the said chip shop there at the front of the heated display cabinet was something which looked more like a shark. It was a massive peice of white fish just asking to be eaten. However, I fealt it criminal to eat it alone and so befriended the fish with a small portion of chips.

Bad, but it was nice. I may not have chips again for another 6 months.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Leeston, I don't think Tom was aiming any criticism directly at you mate.

mmmm deep fried fish....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Leeston you crack me up.

Say 2 hail maries as your pennance.

I love chips, in the off season I eat a fair amount of them.

Yummy.


----------



## coastingalong (Oct 1, 2007)

The comparison of the chips and boiled potatoes have been best explained when they have been related to the apple and dextrose. I have seen these chips to be made from inferior quality materials, I guess it would actually cause harm than good just because people dont compromise with quality when making these. I cant confirm this but I guess chips made in home are far better option than going for the ones that are sold outside! What say?


----------



## 1000 (Nov 27, 2009)

toxictoffee said:


> olive oil is not damaged by frying


Comes up a lot this Steve, why doesn't it and why do so many think it does?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

leeston said:


> for a happy medium, slice the tata's sprinkle paprika on them, add some olive oil and grill them. nice alternative to chips if you have to have them


Sounds good leeston


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

cheers mate - as you can see there is more to me than just blatent rudeness!


----------

